# Do You Really Need a Makeup Primer?



## Marisol (Feb 10, 2008)

Toners. Serums. Topical wrinkle fillers. Of the countless beauty products on the market, which ones will actually work their magic on you?

Do You Really Need Makeup Primer?

What Itâ€™s Meant to Do: A primer is designed to temporarily smooth skin on the lips, the eyelids, or the face with silicones and polymers. â€œMost contain waxes that bond with cosmetics to give them longevity,â€ says Jim Hammer, a cosmetics chemist at Pharmasol Labs, in Easton, Massachusetts.

So Who Needs It? â€œSomeone with fine lines around her mouth can benefit from a lip primer, since it keeps lip color from feathering,â€ says Jeannette Graf, an assistant professor of dermatology at New York University Medical Center, in New York City. Women who have trouble with shadow that creases might consider an eye-makeup base. Makeup primers are ideal for those with sunken scars, since they level the skin.

Who Can Skip It: People who are prone to allergies, contact dermatitis, or milia (tiny cysts that form under the eyes). And a primer wonâ€™t do much for those with even, velvety complexions.

source


----------



## luxotika (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks Mari !


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 10, 2008)

I definately need primer!!!


----------



## Ashley.C (Feb 10, 2008)

^^ same!

I feel even just a primer makes my skin amazing!! without makeup


----------



## suzukigrrl (Feb 10, 2008)

I always use a lip and eye primer, but I don't usually use a primer on the rest of my face.


----------



## fawp (Feb 10, 2008)

Personally, I can tell a huge difference when I don't use a primer. My makeup goes on better and looks fresh all day.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 10, 2008)

I wish my skin was good enough to skip primers, LOL!

Thanks for posting Marisol!


----------



## andrrea (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting!! I wish I didn't need primer




But as someone else said, even just applying primer makes my skin look sooo much better!


----------



## KDMAMA (Feb 10, 2008)

I just started using a primer... I think my makeup lasted longer but so far I didn't see much of a difference. I am going to keep trying though because I want it to work! LOL!

thanks for the post!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 10, 2008)

I use a face primer because I have somewhat oily skin and it helps my makeup last longer and one for my eyes to make my eyeshadow not crease.


----------



## Karren (Feb 10, 2008)

I wish it wasn't temporary!!! But it sure works for me......


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't use primer, because I don't feel like I need to. I don't see the point, I think it's an extra unnecessary step.


----------



## short_skirts (Feb 11, 2008)

I really like using primer, it seems to make everything just look that much better, to me, at least!


----------



## Glowingskin (Feb 11, 2008)

What is everyones favorite primer?


----------



## KellyB (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Glowingskin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What is everyones favorite primer? Try these threads:
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...use-71958.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...mer-66990.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...mer-41121.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...mer-57188.html


----------



## pm33 (Aug 21, 2008)

I think it isn't worth it either. Just one more expensive product that doesn't seem to do much.


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't like primers either.


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 22, 2008)

i love primers!


----------



## grebyma (Aug 22, 2008)

hmm, i might try using a primer since i have deep set eyes and my shadows tend to crease or smudge.


----------



## Anthea (Aug 22, 2008)

UDPP has worked wonders for me


----------



## annieup (Oct 4, 2008)

MUFE primer gives me a velvet finish. Makes the makeup look a little better. when I'm in a rush, I skip the primer step


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 6, 2008)

I mainly use primer since my skin is oily. I couldn't do without it anymore


----------



## Missindependent (Oct 6, 2008)

I have oily skin and my primer is a must


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Palacinka Beaut (Oct 7, 2008)

There is no question that a primer does improve not only the application of makeup, but also the appearance and the durability of makeup, especially foundation/concealer/powder.

Some of the best are:

Smashbox

Kanebo Sensai

NARS

Skindinavia


----------



## CassBH (Oct 12, 2008)

I am 40 years old but have a tendency to get greasy and everytime I use a primer, it is much worse! I have tried some of the best primers out there, bit for me, as long as I am using a good foundation, I am better off without one (though I know others rave about the results they get when they use them).

Just not for me, I guess


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Oct 14, 2008)

you should try Monistat anti-chaffing gel, it works great as a facial primer, everyone who has used it said its like Smashbox photofinish but much cheaper


----------



## butterflyblue (Oct 20, 2008)

I own smashbox primer but I usually don't use it unless it's a special occasion. I haven't really noticed any benefits to using it on myself. The only primers I do use everyday is on my eyelashes!


----------



## cimelleh (Nov 26, 2008)

i love primers!


----------

